# Dealer Said Thats The Way They Work ??????



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anyone's outback 25RSS do this ??? You can NOT use the a/c unit with the microwave on without tripping the breaker . The dealer where I bought it from and took it back to to get it fixed said "THATS THE WAY THEY WORK" you cant use the micro with the a/c on at the same time and dont even try to use the electric hot water heater while the a/c and micro are on ..I were going to go camping this long weekend but if it is not fixed I dont want to take it . Let me know if your TT does this . Dean .


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

That is completely incorrect so long as you are on 30 AMP service (if you were connected to 15 AMP you will have problems). If 30 AMP is what you have been using go back to your dealer and ask them to fix the problem.

Wayne


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ive used the a/c and microwave at the same time. ive also used a/c and the electric water heater. cant recall if i have used all 3 at the same time.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

WRONG!!!! I use my A/C and micro together. I use my A/C and water heater on elec all the time. Now you cant use the A/C, water heater on elec, TV and a toatser all at once or it will pop the breaker. Same with the A/C, Micro, Water heater all at once is pushing it and a toaster kills it ( or a hair dryer ) . Something is wrong. This is on a 30amp box.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> WRONG!!!! I use my A/C and micro together. I use my A/C and water heater on elec all the time. Now you cant use the A/C, water heater on elec, TV and a toatser all at once or it will pop the breaker. Same with the A/C, Micro, Water heater all at once is pushing it and a toaster kills it ( or a hair dryer ) . Something is wrong. This is on a 30amp box.


I'll second that.

John


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

I have always turned off the A/C when we are using the micro or a hair dryer. We don't use a toaster very much to know if it would have any effect. With the total of watts used on the A/C, hot water tank and micro, and refrig.--wouldn't that be more than the 30 amps? Wouldn't it short out the power cord,etc over time?

Steve


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I haven't figured it all out. Paul is thinking about making me a chart to what can be used together and that it is like I only have $30 to spend while shopping - I can use (purchase) only this.... I guess when I have been using the water heater, airconditioner, toaster, tv and hair dryer....that is too much because the cursing began. why I can do it at home. Well I am catching on and know that I can have the AC/HWH and TV on together, but anything else I need to check the chart.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Totally agree. You can't use everything at once but I can tell you for certain that AC and Micro at the same time should not trip your breaker. Personal experience and my 2 cents!

Wayne


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Just last weekend, I was in the CG pluged into 30 amp., sitting in the Outback watching a movie with the A/C cranking and made some popcorn in the micro. with the H/W heater running off elec. and NO !!







breakers were tripping

Ed


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, we run the AC, water heater and micro together too. I do turn the AC off when the hair dryer comes out.

Seems like the owners manual (ha-ha) does mention how many amps each device uses and that you need to stay under 30 for a total. Also, I seem to recall the manual saying the AC and micro pull more amps when they start but then 'throttle-back' for the duration of their run cycle.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Kenstand said:


> Also, I seem to recall the manual saying the AC and micro pull more amps when they start but then 'throttle-back' for the duration of their run cycle.


This is exactly right, it is called inrush current and it is only present at the initiation of the duty cycle (or at an overload) on some items. a hair dryer would not fall in to this category as it continuously draws big wattage.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup, I agree...there's something amiss in your rolling home. MAKE them check, find, & fix.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

That dealer is dead wrong.
I make popcorn while running the A/C all the time.
you didn't specify exactly which breaker was tripping, but I'll assume it's the 30 amp main inside the trailer.
First thing i would do is change the breaker as it may just be a weak breaker.
If it continues to trip after that, it'll be time to break out the ammeter and see if the microwave or A/C are drawing more than they should be.
a weak breaker is not all that uncommon though.
Oh, forgot to ask if the water heater was running when this happens as that may be the root of your problem there. running all 3 of those puts you right at the edge.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

We have an 07 25rss and when we've tried to run a/c, micro and electric water heater together, the cg breaker trips. We just run the water heater on gas and all else works fine.
Check to be sure the wires in your breaker panel are tight. Our a/c breaker (in the trailer) was tripping about every 10 minutes. I checked the tightness of the wire and it was 3 fourths of a turn loose. Was probably arcing and heating the breaker. Everything's been fine since.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

It's supposed to pop the breaker? Sheesh, I run the ac and elect water heater all the time and it doesn't pop...


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Kenstand said:


> Yeah, we run the AC, water heater and micro together too. I do turn the AC off when the hair dryer comes out.
> 
> Seems like the owners manual (ha-ha) does mention how many amps each device uses and that you need to stay under 30 for a total. Also, I seem to recall the manual saying the AC and micro pull more amps when they start but then 'throttle-back' for the duration of their run cycle.


I agree. We run the A/C, micro, and elect water heater. I did notice that while the micro was on and the a/c compressor kicked on, that is when I had problems. The initial amp useage goes WAY up when that compressor kicks on. Also, the hair dryer draws a LOT of amps as well. You just need to experiment and figure out what combinations don't work for you. The c/b says 30 amp, but that has a buffer (plus/minus).

Good luck.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mine will pop the breaker, too, if I'm running the fridge, water heater, A/C and microwave at the same time SOMETIMES. I think some of it has to do with when the A/C actaully kicks on or whether the fan is just running at the time.

I usually shut off the A/C for that two or three minutes I pop the popcorn in the microwave.

Hairdryer? The A/C gets shut off.

Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Had the same problem when we first got our rolling suite. Brought it back to Campersinn in Kingston. It was a combination of weak breaker at a rating below the circuit amperage. They removed the weak under rated breaker and replaced it with a proper new one.

Eric


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

It may have been the camp ground power.....Try using the the same things while being hooked up at home and see if the trailer throws a breaker.

Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Someone else mentioned it, but you didn't confirm, was this at a campground with a 30amp connection, or was it at home with a 15 amp connection?

A question for the electricians in the group.....if a 30 amp connection at CG is supplying less the 110v, would the AC, WH, Microwave draw more than the rated amperage? It's been a while since I used Ohms law.

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Someone else mentioned it, but you didn't confirm, was this at a campground with a 30amp connection, or was it at home with a 15 amp connection?
> 
> A question for the electricians in the group.....if a 30 amp connection at CG is supplying less the 110v, would the AC, WH, Microwave draw more than the rated amperage? It's been a while since I used Ohms law.
> 
> Tim


Yes, the basic rule is that if volts go down, amps will go up.
There are differences based on wether it's a resistive load (hair drier) vs an inductive load (fan motor). But basically you have it right.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

A/c, water heater run together just fine and depending the campground the Micro too. During hot weather I will blow the campground 30 amp breaker with all 3 on but never 2.

The hair dryer and any 2 will definitely blow the camp breaker.

I have only blown my inside breaker once and that was a 15amp while having my griddle, heater and fan going off the same breaker


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

luv2rv said:


> That is completely incorrect so long as you are on 30 AMP service (if you were connected to 15 AMP you will have problems). If 30 AMP is what you have been using go back to your dealer and ask them to fix the problem.
> 
> Wayne


+2. Are you playing with your new TT at home? If so, that outside outlet you have it plugged into is probably only 15A, 20A max. Also, you may do damage to the A/C if you try to run it on a 15A circuit.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> WRONG!!!! I use my A/C and micro together. I use my A/C and water heater on elec all the time. Now you cant use the A/C, water heater on elec, TV and a toatser all at once or it will pop the breaker. Same with the A/C, Micro, Water heater all at once is pushing it and a toaster kills it ( or a hair dryer ) . Something is wrong. This is on a 30amp box.


I'll second that.

John
[/quote]

I'm pretty much with John & battalionchief3.

We also have the added issue of doing breakfast on an electric grill plugged into the outside receptacle. Talk about putting things over the edge.

What we do for breakfast is turn off the hot water heater (or A/C depending on the weather) until we are done cooking on the grill. We also put the toaster on the dinner table and use the plug under the table. This puts the toaster on a different circuit which for some reason has less of a tendency to blow the main like it does if we put everything over on the sink side of the TT.

It really is a balancing act but I don't think I have ever blown the main when running the A/C & Micro. Did it do it constantly or just one or twice? If only a couple of times it may have been a fluke or like others said a weak breaker or poor power from the CG.

Let us know the outcome please.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I know that in my OB27RLS I cannot use the coffeepot, micorwave, Hot water heater, refrigerator AND A/C all at once. I usually turn my refrigerator to gas, after cooking what ever I am cooking, and the "clean up" we then turn it back to electricity -- I have just gotten use to that habit, and it has worked for us.

But when *not *cooking, everthing runs off electric - TV, Hot Water heater, A/C, refrigerator and sometimes a little electric fan on the counter. Maybe that will work for you.

HEIDI


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Someone else mentioned it, but you didn't confirm, was this at a campground with a 30amp connection, or was it at home with a 15 amp connection?
> 
> A question for the electricians in the group.....if a 30 amp connection at CG is supplying less the 110v, would the AC, WH, Microwave draw more than the rated amperage? It's been a while since I used Ohms law.
> 
> Tim


 Campground @30 amp . It may have been drawing to many amps at one time .Thanks , Dean .


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> I know that in my OB27RLS I cannot use the coffeepot, micorwave, Hot water heater, refrigerator AND A/C all at once. I usually turn my refrigerator to gas, after cooking what ever I am cooking, and the "clean up" we then turn it back to electricity -- I have just gotten use to that habit, and it has worked for us.
> 
> But when *not *cooking, everthing runs off electric - TV, Hot Water heater, A/C, refrigerator and sometimes a little electric fan on the counter. Maybe that will work for you.
> 
> HEIDI


 We will have to do this . My RV that I traded in on this never did this , Every thing worked at one time . Thanks , Dean .


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

bill_pfaff said:


> WRONG!!!! I use my A/C and micro together. I use my A/C and water heater on elec all the time. Now you cant use the A/C, water heater on elec, TV and a toatser all at once or it will pop the breaker. Same with the A/C, Micro, Water heater all at once is pushing it and a toaster kills it ( or a hair dryer ) . Something is wrong. This is on a 30amp box.


I'll second that.

John
[/quote]

I'm pretty much with John & battalionchief3.

We also have the added issue of doing breakfast on an electric grill plugged into the outside receptacle. Talk about putting things over the edge.

What we do for breakfast is turn off the hot water heater (or A/C depending on the weather) until we are done cooking on the grill. We also put the toaster on the dinner table and use the plug under the table. This puts the toaster on a different circuit which for some reason has less of a tendency to blow the main like it does if we put everything over on the sink side of the TT.

It really is a balancing act but I don't think I have ever blown the main when running the A/C & Micro. Did it do it constantly or just one or twice? If only a couple of times it may have been a fluke or like others said a weak breaker or poor power from the CG.

Let us know the outcome please.
[/quote]
It may have been poor power at the CG . I will do it whenever with just the ac or ac and the micro . I did have the fridge on electric . I will have to watch what I am doing with the elec . I did notice that one prong on the 30 amp plug looks to have oveheated (melted) some . That will be getting replaced this weekend . Thanks , Dean .


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

We have had the same problem with our Outback, however we learned that you have to check what amps you have at your camp site. If we had a 30 AMP service we were fine, anything lower you tripped the breaker. We started using the watt. chart in our owners manuel to check what we could run at the same time. We suggest checking that page out. It should help when your not at a 30 AMP site. Hope we could help a little, we are still newbies to our TT, but we are learning as we go!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

In my 07 25RSS I leave the HW heater on all the time because the DW fusses if I don't. We have the A/C on and use the microwave and TV all at the same time and never tripped a breaker.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Hmmm, never had to run AC, mic and TV and hair dryers at the same time.

Wonder why?

Oh yeah, we're out CAMPING not doing our regular routine at home.

MORE POWER, AH, AH, AH!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tradingup said:


> It may have been poor power at the CG . I will do it whenever with just the ac or ac and the micro . I did have the fridge on electric . I will have to watch what I am doing with the elec . *I did notice that one prong on the 30 amp plug looks to have oveheated (melted) some* . That will be getting replaced this weekend . Thanks , Dean .


Burnt and melted prong says poor conection at the post. It was not your trailer, it was the campgound power supply. That information would have been good in the first post. As many of the answers would not have been given.


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> It may have been poor power at the CG . I will do it whenever with just the ac or ac and the micro . I did have the fridge on electric . I will have to watch what I am doing with the elec . *I did notice that one prong on the 30 amp plug looks to have oveheated (melted) some* . That will be getting replaced this weekend . Thanks , Dean .


Burnt and melted prong says poor conection at the post. It was not your trailer, it was the campgound power supply. That information would have been good in the first post. As many of the answers would not have been given.
[/quote]
The dealer told me that they were having a problem with the plug heating up and tripping the breaker at the shop . Thats what made me check the power cable when I got it home (low or weak amps) . They replaced the main and the ac breakers . I had it pluged in at home for 3 hours all working so far . Dean .


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We always pop it when the coffee pot a/c and microwave is on.


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

kmcfetters said:


> We always pop it when the coffee pot a/c and microwave is on.


It must be someting with the Keystone brand trls . Weak electric system . Thanks I thought we bought a lemon . Thanks , Dean .


----------

